# Ate a lizard~can he get sick?



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Im just sick!~I just let all 3 dogs out and my dh yells to me they are after a lizard. I open the back door and run to stop them, good god, Andy got the lizard and ate the poor thing ~ it happened so darn fast. Great huh! Does anyone know if they can get sick from eating the lizards?:yuck:

Des


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My girl Misty ate a lizard wheh she was a puppy and she was fine. The first time I left her with my Mom and brother....she only ate 1/2 ..my brother was so scared he grabbed it and got half, Misty ate the other half YUCK! I dont think you have to worry


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky spits them out...pretty much dead. Never eaten one. I'm sure they make fine food.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor lizard :-( Andy must be one fast hunter those lizards are fast.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Depends on the lizard I would think. Do you know what kind it was? or if not, do you have any poisonous local wildlife? I know that if Max ate a toad here, it would be not a big deal but in Florida - it could be life threatening. If you have no native poisonous lizards then I think your dog should be fine


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Was it green? Cause the green ones aren't ripe yet!! LOL - I just couldn't resist, too many Geico (Gekko) commercials.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby just goes nuts when she sees the lizards running right past her. I am sure the day will come when I see her finally get lap one up and then I will be freaking out. I would probably call the vet as they may carry salmonella.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Uggh that's so gross! Sorry, I don't know anything about lizards. I hope he's ok.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Depends on the lizard I would think. Do you know what kind it was? or if not, do you have any poisonous local wildlife? I know that if Max ate a toad here, it would be not a big deal but in Florida - it could be life threatening. If you have no native poisonous lizards then I think your dog should be fine


 
He gulped it down so fast I did not see what kind it was. Andy is doing fine..... I will tell you he is obssed with the lizards, he stalks them every day. I knew he would get one someday~just never thought he would eat it. Yuck!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

vrmueller said:


> Ruby just goes nuts when she sees the lizards running right past her. I am sure the day will come when I see her finally get lap one up and then I will be freaking out. I would probably call the vet as they may carry salmonella.


 
I called the Animal hospital......they said he can get a tummy upset, vomiting and the runs. They also can carry salmonella like you said. If he gets sick take him to the vets. So far he is fine.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

How is Charlie doing? I thought of him today because Ruby was so close to catching one.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

crossing fingers he is ok!! Silly pup.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Sandie hunts them daily and eats them when she catches them, which luckily isn't too often. The black anoles are the poisonous ones here in Florida. My last golden ate one and was really sick for a few days.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Andy is doing fine.....what a relief he did not get sick. Some of the things they do......sigh! Last year he bit the head off of a bird.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

babbs said:


> Sandie hunts them daily and eats them when she catches them, which luckily isn't too often. The black anoles are the poisonous ones here in Florida. My last golden ate one and was really sick for a few days.


 Poor baby......Im sorry that your last golden got sick. I think the lizard Andy ate was a Blue Belly but we also have aligator lizards. When it comes to leave it, Andy does not listen~he has lizards on his mind 24/7.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

no worries. The only poisonous lizard in the US is the Gila Monster, and they're huge:









all other lizards are perfectly good eating. Salamanders or frogs would be a bit more worrisome because they can have skin toxins, but not lizards. They might carry some parasites through.


----------

